# Tip for those using Puregon pen



## EmmaCissi (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not currently cycling, just came here to do some research for a friend, and realised that a tip I was given a couple of years ago may be useful for some of you - it certainly saved us a lot of money at the time!

When I did my first IVF in 2003, the nurse told me that there is ALWAYS more Puregon in the cartridge than it's supposed to contain. She showed me how to make the most of each cartridge - it's dead easy, you just ignore what it's supposed to contain and keep injecting until it's empty. Don't worry, it won't let you inject any air; once it's empty the pen simply stops, and the indicator dial stays on whatever amount you have left to inject of that dose. You leave the dial as it is, discard the empty cartridge, load a new one, change the needle and keep injecting until the dial is at 0. 

This is important: as I found out for myself, there is always roughly the same amount left over, just over 100 iu, whether it's a 300, 600 or 900 cartridge. So, since the price of the 300 cartridge is exactly half that of the 600 one (at least it used to be), it's cheaper to buy several of the smaller ones. For example, 3 x 300 cartridges actually contain 1200 iu, whereas 1 x 900 only gives you 1000 iu.

So, for example, if you're on 150 iu/day, using 300 iu cartridges, on day 3 you start injecting just as usual. The pen will stop, probably when there are ~50 iu left to inject. Swap cartridges and inject the remainder of the dose. The new cartridge now contains ~300+100-50 = approximately 350 iu - still more than the official 300 iu! (It's a good idea to write down how much was left and how much you used of the new cartridge, as it helps you keep track of how much more you'll need for the remaining days of stimming). Don't worry, it might look complicated, but once you're actually doing it it's really easy!

Granted, it means that you sometimes have to inject twice for one dose, but frankly, after 6 IUIs on Gonal-F (and in those days that didn't come with a pen, but with ampoules that had to be mixed, and proper syringes), and then 3 weeks of Buserelin injections before each IVF, I wasn't exactly counting needle pricks any more...

Interestingly, the instructions that came with the pen I was given in 2003 actually contained this information, and explained how to completely use up each cartridge. When we came back for another cycle in 2006, I was given a new pen, and guess what? No sign of those instructions, nor did the nurse tell me. I bet the drugs company have asked them not to...

I hope this is useful for somebody - good luck to all!

Emma

EDITED to add a disclaimer: since it's a while since I last did this (February -06) I obviously can't guarantee that the amounts haven't changed, but the principle should still be the same!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I have just had a cycle with Puregon and I realised that there was extra on the last but one night   typical  

Its a great tip, thank you xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

My clinic gave me this tip when I was cycling in 2006


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The nurse also told me this about puregon and I asked if you could aspirate it out with a 1 ml diabetic needle and she said yes, so you could save the dregs and make a dose and get the extra 50 IU that the pen won't inject and save a few hundred pounds!!

The same applies to Gonal F pens they are overloaded
L x


----------

